# Explorer.EXE - Fehler in Anwendung



## blubber (10. August 2005)

Hi,
ich brauch unbedingt eure Hilfe weil hier geht garnichts mehr. Ich hab gestern ausversehen beim Herunterfahren meines Rechners den Schalter am Netzteil hinten ausgeschaltet, logischerweise war dann sofort der Rechner aus. Nun bekomm ich beim Booten folgende Meldung:

---------------------------
Explorer.EXE - Fehler in Anwendung
---------------------------
Die Anweisung "0x6302c260" verweist auf Speicher bei "0x01476000". Die Daten wurden wegen eines E/A-Fehlers in "0x0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000c000009c" nicht in den Arbeitsspeicher übertragen.


Klicken Sie auf "OK", um das Programm zu beenden.
Klicken Sie auf "Abbrechen", um das Programm zu debuggen.
---------------------------
OK   Abbrechen   
---------------------------

Wenn ich auf OK klick, dann verschwinden alle Symbole und das wars. Kann nichts mehr machen. Bin jetzt gerade im abgesicherten Modus, auch hier erscheint die Meldung, aber ich kann wenigstens nebenher noch was machen, die Meldung ist aber laufend im Vordergrund. Was kann ich tun  !! Hab Windows 2000.

Bye


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (12. August 2005)

hi,
wenn ich die meldung richtig interpretiere, sieht das nach einem Speicherfehler aus..
ich würde mal probieren mit "CHKDSK /F" deine symstempartition auf logische fehler zu überprüfen.. mit scandisk kannst du nach physikalischen fehlern suchen...
dann könnte man zum beispiel mit MemTest dem Speicher überprüfen, oder auch gleich mal einen anderen Riegel einbauen.
Dann gebe es noch die Möglichkeit, die Reparaturkonsole zu benutzen, wenns aber ein speicherfehler ist, kann die auch nix helfen..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

